# Prayers please



## kb7fxj (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi all
Art Wasilla, AK my grandson Brendan Mattingly and his plane went missing on 10/13/12 they have been searching everyday but nothing yet. We are below freezing and snow at night in the mountains not a good situation. If you would pray for Brendan and our family I would be grateful. Thank you. 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bring-Brendan-Mattingley-Home/291454237623308


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

My hart goes out to and your family , I'm sending my Prayers for Brendan an you all.


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi Art, I hope your getting some good news soon. will be in my thoughts, I can't donate but if you need a spotter in any of the planes flying I would be happy to volunteer


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

i'll keep brendan and your family in my prayers.please keep us informed.god bless.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Our prayers are with you and your grandson.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

prayers with you all


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Our prayers go out to you and your family for your grandson's safe return.


----------



## kb7fxj (Feb 9, 2008)

Update 10/19/12 
End of another search day (search day six) and still nothing. It is amazing to see everyone coming together and a lot of them to help someone they don't even know. We are so blessed thank you Lord. A huge thanks to Inlet Petroleum Company!! They donated 500 gallons of fuel today. Thanks to my LJ friends for their prayers.
Art Wasilla. Alaska


----------



## kb7fxj (Feb 9, 2008)

Update 10/20/12 
End of another search day (search day 7) and still nothing. Thanks to Dave Zall, owner of Prism Helicopters out of Wasilla, and their pilot Zachary Miller for donating three hours of rental time with their MD500 to fly our spotters today at $1000 dollars an hour. This was a Huge help for our search efforts and we are so grateful.
Art Wasilla, Alaska


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

My prayers are with you. Tears the heart out.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Your Family is in our thoughts and prayers.

Lord, even when the odds seem against us, help us to trust in You.


----------



## kb7fxj (Feb 9, 2008)

Update 10/21/12 
End of another search day (search day 8) and still nothing. I am sad beyond words..
Art Wasilla, Alaska


----------



## kb7fxj (Feb 9, 2008)

Update 10/22/12 
End of another search day (search day 9). Search is over they have been over everything so it's in God's hands. Rest in peace Brendan we love you and will miss you but you will always be in our hearts. Thanks to my LJ friends for their prayers. I'm sad beyond words. My heart hurts. 
Art, Wasilla, Alaska


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

So sorry. Put it in his hands.

God Bless


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

My heart is in pain for your family as well


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

cherish the memories
bless you all
in this your grief

may God bring you peace


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Art, Know that we are hurting with you and your family.


----------



## MacNut11 (Oct 28, 2012)

Art prayers are being sent for Brendan, you and your family. Having lost our son last Summer I know a bit of what y'all are going through but to have someone lost like this has got to be a very difficult time indeed. Just not knowing where he is really tugs at my heart for all of you. Take care and don't give up hope.


----------



## kb7fxj (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks so much for your recent outpouring of concern about my grandson, Brendan. http://www.ktuu.com/news/ntsb-releases-preliminary-report-on-brendan-mattingley-flight-110112,0,3969936.story has a report if you'd like to read it.


----------

